# Ranch life start ‘em young



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Had a good neighbor and his 10 year old son come help me doctor a few cattle today. This young man is a "yes sir, no sir" stand up boy with a great family. He's already a good hand and getting handy with a rope. Good to have a young man wanting to do this type of work.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Great pic's thanks for sharing------Nice Young Man That's for sure*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That youngster doesn't have to wonder where meat comes from, that's for sure. Carrying on the tradition of hard work. A good life's lesson.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

he'll do.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ranching or Farming IMO, is the best way to raise kids. They seem to respect what life is all about.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Ranching or Farming IMO, is the best way to raise kids. They seem to respect what life is all about.


Just about every farm or ranch child I've met is respectful.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice!


----------

